# Amerigeddon Movie Review



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I got home today to find my newly purchased DVD of Amerigeddon in the mailbox. Friday night has just written itself! Got some good beer (Racer 5 for anyone interested) and my popcorn and I was ready.

Let me start by saying I know the budget for this movie wasn't like a huge Hollywood movie. The film starts with a montage of world leaders speaking about things like New World Order and Globalism while we watch clips of military/police fighting with citizens. All things we can relate to. We then go on to meet the Rancher/Prepper who catapults the rest of the film. The opening scene has him addressing some type of DC panel that ends up calling him a Domestic Terrorist and claiming HE is what is wrong with America (one of the DC politicians grilling our protagonist is Alex Jones). Along with our Rancher/Prepper we also meet his long time friend who happens to be a Liberal politician, some old lady with cancer that knows a UN attack is coming, some useful neighbors, a global elitist that starts WW3 with a cryptic phone call and a gaggle of people (both good and bad) who conveniently move the story along.

I won't give the whole plot away in case you want to watch it but I will warn you there are points where you ask "what the hell does that have to do with anything". This movie is bad. It is a step or two below those 80's after school programs. As I said earlier, I know the budget was low and it couldn't compete with a big Hollywood summer blockbuster. The good thing is it doesn't have to. Even though the plot line is a little confusing and contrived, the acting is pretty bad and the effects were poor it, at least, has a good message that we all know is possible. Their scenario for an EMP and the Globalists overthrow of America is a little ridiculous BUT it still doesn't mean something like what was portrayed couldn't happen. The driving force in this movie was silly and would/could never happen but the overall message was one of importance -Rich globalists are plotting against the US and her Constitution. I guess my biggest problem with this movie is Liberals can use it against us as a tool to show "Preppers" are paranoid. This movie certainly doesn't help make people aware. Not because the subject matter isn't possible but because it was presented poorly.

Now, I know I said this movie was bad and pointed out a few flaws so let me take a line or two to talk about some positive attributes of the movie. There is a scene where a little girl has to kill someone to survive and it is portrayed well. She is visibly shaken by what she had to do. It is also one of those movies that is so bad it's great. There is a woman (pictured below), even though I'm not sure who she is in the film, that is a total POA that shoots guns. I enjoyed how it used lines from the Constitution and pointed out the purpose of the 2nd Amendment.

In summary, the film will win no Oscars and the acting is bad. But I spent $20+ dollars on the film and I couldn't be happier about it. If you're on a tight budget maybe try to catch it without paying for it but I'm glad I did. All I can say is I hope the film based on One Second After is 100X better. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Here's a link to buy the film if you're interested: AmeriGEDDON


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch, you should be a film critic. Nicely done.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a copy in the mail the other day also. I have only been able to watch about 15 minutes of it so far. I like what I have seen so far. Yes, the acting is defiantly not up to Grammy Award performance, but there is a good message going. I am planning on having a movie watching party with friends and family soon. See if I can wake some of them up.

If you are going to buy the movie (please do, support patriots) then PLEASE use the link that the hairy guy provided. I screwed up and bought mine off of eBay (trying to be a cheap bastard). It is supposed to be "like new" condition and turned out to be a bootleg copy. That pissed me off. Normally if it is a Hollywood movie, I would have cared less but these guys are patriots trying to wake people up. 

This is the message that I sent the seller: What's up with shipping a bootleg video? When it comes to Hollywood I don t really care, but these guys are patriots. I reported you to their website with your eBay username, name and address. I want a refund. If not, then I start a case.

Later that evening I received a full refund (lucky me). I guess the point that I am making is make sure you know what you are buying.


----------

